# Sold Ranch Hitch Gooseneck Sold



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I changed my setup with the new trailer and don't need this anymore. It is a ranch hitch gooseneck to 5th wheel adapter with 8" offset and added safety chains. I can meet someone to help with delivery or get shipping quotes, if needed. It retailed for almost $550 and I used it about 8 times since I bought it this spring, so it's pretty much new.

Feel free to email me with any questions. ([email protected])

Here are some links to the item descriptions.

Ranch hitch w/8" offset

Safety chain collar

Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Subject is confusing.

Are you asking for this message to be deleted?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Subject is confusing.
> 
> Are you asking for this message to be deleted?


One of the posts contains pictures and the other dosen't - I believe Joonbee wants to keep this one and get rid of the other. I re-named this post from "Double post to be deleted" to "Ranch Hitch Gooseneck........"

The other post was removed...

Rick


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Subject is confusing.
> 
> Are you asking for this message to be deleted?


One of the posts contains pictures and the other dosen't - I believe Joonbee wants to keep this one and get rid of the other. I re-named this post from "Double post to be deleted" to "Ranch Hitch Gooseneck........"

The other post was removed...

Rick
[/quote]

You got it Rick. So thanks again for the extra extra work. I appreciate it. This looks like you have it all taken care of.

So, anybody need a hitch for a gooseneck??

JIm


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

$375 shipped.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

SOLD SOLD SOLD. Thread can be deleted, please.


----------

